
Was It an Invisible Attack on U.S. Diplomats, or Something Stranger? - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/05/15/magazine/diplomat-disorder.html
======
sunstone
A year or two ago a new technology of producing sound at a distance with two
laser beams slightly detuned from each other. The beat frequency generated
became a baseband sound at the intersection of the two beams. I can imagine
something like this might be involved in these incidents.

